# Public showers



## Inturmal

In every gym class I've ever had, I never once used the showers in the locker room, and never saw anyone else use them either. It was just something that everyone rejected, even though our gym teachers would threaten to lower our grades if we didn't take a shower (they never did).

Has anyone else ever showered in public?


----------



## UltraShy

Yes, when forced to by evil gym class teachers. I don't care for them. I'd rather not whip out my penis for public display unless it's a sexual situation with a woman. Being naked with a bunch of other naked guys is my concept of hell.


----------



## estse

We weren't even told to use the showers in gym class. I think only the jocks used them after practice.

One time older guys were using them while I was in gym class. So there I was, 14 years old with a little weewee, and all these older guys were letting it hang out all the way. Must be the generation. I was nervous in my ******-tighties. All the jocks were talking packaging.


----------



## UltraShy

I don't get the concept of public showers. Most straight guys would do anything to show how macho and not gay they are. Getting naked with a bunch of other men sounds a tad gay. Perhaps jocks talk about sports & women to prove they're not gay as they wave their genitals about. :lol


----------



## WineKitty

Yeah...i was forced to do this in school.... :um


----------



## Tungsten

When I was a kid at boy scout camp I really dreaded using the showers. So what I would do was get up about an hour before everyone else and shower when no one was in there. I don't think anyone even knew. I guess they figured I went the whole week without taking one but I didn't care.


----------



## mserychic

No way no how. I'd rather never shower again!


----------



## njodis

I've used public showers, but never shared ones with people just walking around with their shlongs hanging out. Frankly I'd rather kill myself than be naked around a bunch of other people.


----------



## BeNice

We had showers in high school but we weren't supposed to take one. I think mainly the football players used them. I don't think they were big enough for that many guys to take a shower at the same time.

Now I'm reminded of the Seinfeld episode where George pees in the gym shower and gets caught.


----------



## Drella

I only shower pubically.

I've never felt so clean and yet so dirty in my life.


----------



## Lonelyguy

I had to all through high school after gym class. It was a requirement and the teacher made sure we showered. I didn't spend any more time in there than I had to, just long enough to get wet and back out. The showers we had were like a giant fountain. There were no stalls, it was just a large post with about a dozen shower heads and you faced everyone as you showered. I remember every day the teacher had to pick up all the soap after we were done because nobody dared to bend over in front of a bunch of other naked guys. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

I had to say yes. It was only during band camp and sixth-grade field trip.
Everybody was nervous so at that point we didn't do much more than go in for a few minutes and get out.

Band camp was during the summer so it was necessary.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

No... I've never used that kind of public shower, and I never will


----------



## orpheus

Never had public showers throughout school. When I go to the gym I don't shower there. For all I know, the guys wack off or piss on the floor. I'd rather take a shower in the comfort of my own bathroom.


----------



## Noca

Never


----------



## justlistening

Yes, and certain people are way too comfortable being naked! Like when you try to make some small talk in the shower, the guy you're talking with might actually follow you throughout the locker room to continue the conversation ... really, things like that happen!
And what is it with putting on socks first??


----------



## lyssado707

;


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

This makes me think of my gym class showering experience, f*cking nightmare.


----------



## billy

........


----------



## billy

Before I use public showers I put on the water full blast on hot to try to kill all the germs and fungi on the floor. I used to wear thongs, but they'd be hard to dry off after.


----------



## sean88

I did, but I've never used the ones in school. I've showered at summer camp.


----------



## Amocholes

Yes, I have used communal showers. After gym class, at church & scout camps and while in the Navy. Never had any problem with it. 

At the time when most schools were being built, there were fewer inhibitions against nudity and it was cheaper to build communal showers. When the YMCA was a male only domain, few if any people even wore swimming suits. Boys of all ages would head to the local swimming hole and strip off for an afternoon of fun and frolic.

Robert Heinlein put it nicely, "Skin should be seen but never noticed." We, as a society, have become entirely to focused on looking like the "ideal". We are embarrassed when we don't fit that pattern.


----------



## starblob

At our school they attempted to introduce showering after P.E, but none of the sudents would stand for it so that was the end of that - thank goodness. I didn't like the thought of being a lone weirdo objector to the practice.


----------



## UltraShy

Amocholes said:


> Never had any problem with it.


But as a gay man you get to check out cute stud muffins. You could potentially see a guy naked before you even go on a date with him! Straight guys never get to see women naked before some sort of date. So very unfair. I just get to see things I don't want to see, and show things I don't want to show.


----------



## Kelly

My ninth grade gym teacher let us wear our bathing suits. :nw

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Vincenzo

Never had a problem with it in school, since everyone had to do it and the size of my member is fairly above average (and by above, I mean below). I'm hesitant when I go to a public gym, though.


----------



## Loner

I used to have a big problem with that. Then I started going to the gym in Germany, and eventually got over it. At that gym, the saunas and steam baths were mixed (which is normal), as were the cold showers for them (which is unusual). You get used to everything, if you do it often enough. Cold showers didn't exactly enhance me, but to my relief, no one gave a damn, anyway.


----------



## Lonelyguy

*Re: re: Public showers*



Loner said:


> I used to have a big problem with that. Then I started going to the gym in Germany, and eventually got over it. At that gym, the saunas and steam baths were mixed (which is normal), as were the cold showers for them (which is unusual). You get used to everything, if you do it often enough. Cold showers didn't exactly enhance me, but to my relief, no one gave a damn, anyway.


When I was in high school there was a German exchange student in our class who used fascinate us with stories of co-ed showers. :banana


----------



## Drella

*Re: re: Public showers*

At my school, we were never forced to shower after gym class. However, I didn't take gym in high school (because I was a percussion marching band nerd), so maybe I would have been forced in high school. I have never actually showered in a public facility. I know I would be so focused on _not_ looking at anyone else that I would inadvertently zone out and stare at some other woman's breasts. Then, I would either get a swift punch in the face, or perhaps a phone number. I'm not prepared to take the risk.


----------



## UltraShy

*Re: re: Public showers*



Lonelyguy said:


> Loner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a big problem with that. Then I started going to the gym in Germany, and eventually got over it. At that gym, the saunas and steam baths were mixed (which is normal), as were the cold showers for them (which is unusual). You get used to everything, if you do it often enough. Cold showers didn't exactly enhance me, but to my relief, no one gave a damn, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in high school there was a German exchange student in our class who used fascinate us with stories of co-ed showers. :banana
Click to expand...

You shouldn't get too excited in a shower...literally, since it would show for males at least. And if you thought girls were scary with clothes on, just imagine having a chat with a girl while you're standing there naked. Still sound wonderful?


----------



## Amocholes

I frequent another board where all the members are gay and the same subject came up. Interestingly enough, they give the same reactions. i.e. not being comfortable in communal showers, etc.


----------



## SebFontain

I have used public showers many times but never have used them with other people around. That would freak me out, seeing naked guys *cringes.* The most disgusting thing about public showers imo is how much pubic hair can get on the floor. I remember one place... pubic hair everywhere and even using sandals I still got it on my sandals and would have to try and clean it off... it was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Amelia

There were showers in the PE department at school, but they did have cubicles and curtains. However, we never used them. We just smelled.

After swimming lessons at the local pool, we would have to shower in a communal area, but we kept our swimming costumes firmly *ON*.

We were British.


----------



## Loner

*Re: re: Public showers*



UltraShy said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a big problem with that. Then I started going to the gym in Germany, and eventually got over it. At that gym, the saunas and steam baths were mixed (which is normal), as were the cold showers for them (which is unusual). You get used to everything, if you do it often enough. Cold showers didn't exactly enhance me, but to my relief, no one gave a damn, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in high school there was a German exchange student in our class who used fascinate us with stories of co-ed showers. :banana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldn't get too excited in a shower...literally, since it would show for males at least. And if you thought girls were scary with clothes on, just imagine having a chat with a girl while you're standing there naked. Still sound wonderful?
Click to expand...

The stories were most likely true. Germans are disturbingly willing to get nekkid. Unfortunately (or fortunately, given what Karl said), the willingness to be naked in public seems to be inversely related to good looks. So I think I have a pretty good idea how, say, Nancy Pelosi would look without clothes on. In short, not the type of stuff I'd daydream about on a long bus ride.


----------



## Inturmal

*Re: re: Public showers*



justlistening said:


> And what is it with putting on socks first??


Supposedly, that's a good way to prevent foot fungus from spreading to your crotch.

Also, if a guy does that in front of you, it may just be an invitation.


----------



## ghostgurl

No, ick.


----------

